# Slide 130 8.0/9.0 anstatt Canyon Nerve AL 9.9?



## MaxMad (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

es ist sicher nicht der erste Thread mit dem Thema, aber keiner davor hat mich wirklich weiter gebracht.
Ich suche ein 29" Fully. Ich hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit in das Slide 130 8.0 verguckt, aber bin je mehr ich gelesen habe immer unsicherer geworden.
Nun schlägt mein Herz eigentlich schon für das Canyon Nerve AL 9.9, aber ich wollte bevor ich bestelle hier nochmal von den eingefleischten Radon und Slide Kennern Argumente bekommen, die ich bisher vielleicht übersehen habe und mich doch wieder in Richtung Slide bewegen.
Probefahren kann ich leider keins von beiden, da ich zu weit weg wohne. In der Umgebung habe ich nur das Cube AMS 120 Race probefahren können und erhoffe mir vom Canyon oder Radon da noch etwas mehr.

Unabhängig vom wohlbekannten Ausstattungsunterschieden stehen bei mir folgende Dinge auf der Soll/Haben Seite von beiden:

Nerve:
+ Das Nerve schneidet in allen Tests geradezu überragend ab
+ Das Nerve ist deutlich leichter und solle einen super Vortrieb beim Uphill haben (welcher mir sehr wichtig ist)
+ Obwohl 29" soll das Nerve noch sehr agil sein.
- Kein Servicepartner Netz


Beim Slide:
+ Servicepartner ist ein super Meisterbetrieb bei mir in der Nähe
+ soll ein bequemer Tourer sein (bequem/komfortabel ist mir wichtig...hab zwar die Alpen vor meiner Haustür, aber ich muss trotzdem bis zu Startpunkten erstmal 30km teils radeln)
- Tests beschreiben es meist als nicht so agil und zu schwer
- Uphill soll laut Tests deswegen auch etwas mühsamer sein

Achso: Über S2 fahre ich keine Touren. Ich bin 1,81 groß, 95kg schwer und habe eine SL von 84 mit einer Armlänge von 62 und Torso 66. Bei Radon hätt ich mir das 18" und bei Canyon das M bestellt.

Wäre super, wenn ihr eure (von mir aus auch sehr subjektiven) Meinungen mit mir teilt!

Danke!!

Gruss
Max


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2014)

Ich kann Dir sagen ich stand vor dem gleichen "Problem"...Slide 130 8.0/9.0 oder Nervel AL29 9.9 und fahre nun das Canyon (vorher 2 Radon).

Grund: Gewicht und uphill performance. Das Canyon ist eher straffer abgestimmt. Ich bin noch nie ein so schnelles Fully für diesen Preis bergauf gefahren. Ich würde es eher Richtung Marathon und CC einordnen. Mit einem Lenker mit rise wird es zum variablen Tourer.
Radon steckt das Slide 130 in die Ecke All Mountain. Eventuell ist es etwas stabiler und kräftiger und verträgt mehr downhill performance. Ich bin es nur im Laden und mal auf der Straße gefahren und kann es nicht beurteilen. Dafür hat es eine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Die kann man am Canyon nachrüsten und muß dann 300gr hinzurechnen.
Die Laufräder vom Nerve 9.9 sind die XR 1501 und bis 90kg zugelassen. Da Du 95 kg wiegst, die Felgen aber immer noch eine gewisse Torelanz haben, könnte es beim kräftigen downhill knapp werden. Wenn sie gut und sauber eingespeicht sind ist es keine Problem. Ich bin zwar ne Fliege (20kg weniger), aber fahre zum Teil S2 und S3, kleine Sprünge, da werden die Felgen ordentlich gedrückt, bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme, alles rund.

Beides sind schicke Räder, aber mit den von Dir genannten Argumenten geht es Richtung Canyon. An einem Versender Bike muß man meistens selbst schrauben. Macht aber auch Spaß und man lernt ne Menge. Servicepartner ist ne schicke Sache, aber in der Regel, wenn das Bike ok ist, braucht man ihn nicht. Inspektionen sind m.M. nach nicht notwendig solange das Rad gut und sauber läuft. Ob ne Schraube locker ist kann man auch selbst checken, zum Rest findet man viele Anleitungen online wenn es z.B. man knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Meinung. Aber vom Nerve bin ich momentan ja schon überzeugt 
Ich hab gehofft, dass die Radon Slide Kenner mir noch ein paar Argumente liefern können.

Find beim Nerve halt auch, dass die 500 Aufpreis bei den Komponenten allemal kompensiert werden. Allein die Laufräder, die ja im Satz schon ca. 700€ kosten und wohl auch wesentlich zum niedrigeren Gewicht beitragen. Auch der Sattel und die Griffe sind z.B. genau die ich mir zum Slide eh dazubestellt hätte..

Wenn das Slide wie schön öfters wieder für 300€ weniger angeboten würde, würd ich direkt zuschlagen. Aber für "nur" 500 weniger und dann in ein paar Wochen wieder sehen, dass es doch wieder im Angebot für 1700 ist tät dann schon weh 

Wo ist das Slide denn auf jeden Fall besser im Vergleich zum Nerve? (wenn man mal den schon erwähnten besseren Service des Händlers und das Servicepartner Netz weglässt..welche natürlich auch nicht zu verachten sind)

Danke!


----------



## OnTheFly (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Euch ist es schon bewusst dass ihr hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, oder? 

Die beiden Bikes sind doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar!!! Nicht beim Einsatzgebiet und nicht mal im Preis? Für mich stellt sich die Frage was überhaupt das Ziel dieses Vergleichs ist?

Slide 130 ist ein All-Mountain Bike mit 130mm aktiver Federung und entsprechender AM Komponentenwahl wie eine RS Reverb, etc; Nerve 29 dagegen ein CC/Marathon Bike mit 110mm Federung! Es wurde ja bereits erwähnt dass alleine die Reverb 300gr. Gewicht mitbringt. 
Deshalb und unter Berücksichtigung  des Preisunterschieds jede Diskussion und Argument über das Gewicht des einen oder anderen Bikes völlig wertlos.

Trotz sicherlich gut gemeintem Rat, halte ich es für eine Frechheit jemandem der Möglicherweise knapp 100kg inkl. Ausrüstung auf die Waage bringt ein Rad mit Laufrädern die bis 90kg zugelassen sind zu empfehlen. 

Ich bin beide Räder in XL probegefahren (>100kg Kampfgewicht ); das Fahrwerk des Slide ist erste Sahne und das Bike empfand ich ein Tick agiler und viel komfortabler. Das Canyon dagegen ist sportlicher abgestimmt und nicht so wendig wie das Slide (ist bei anderen Rahmengrößen möglicherweise anders ausgeprägt).

Die alle entscheidende Frage für deine Auswahl wird sein... Wie und wo wirst du das Rad bewegen? Mehr Federweg AM? Dann ist das Slide definitiv die bessere Wahl; vor allem bei deinem Gewicht!!! Soll es eher CC sein dann Nerve aber NICHT mit den Laufrädern. 

Viel Erfolg,
OTF


----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

Danke. Aber ich les in der Tabelle hier was von 100kg. http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=141 wie kommt ihr auf 90?

Edit: 100 sollten doch reichen, oder nicht?


----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

Um nochmal auf den Einsatzzweck und die Vergleichbarkeit zurückzukommen:

Ich finde die Bikes sind schon relativ vergleichbar. Das ist ja alles aus dieser "Ich bin für fast alles geeignet" Klasse wo der Federweg sich ja auch erst einpendelt (zw. 110 und 130). Das Slide geht sicher mehr in die AllMountain/Enduro Ecke, das Nerve mehr in die AllMountain/Tourer Ecke. Die Federwege des Nerve sollen aber auch für ruppigere Sachen vollkommen ausreichen. (Soweit man den Tests glauben kann und 'filiale' bestätigt dies ja auch).
Um es nochmal ungefähr in Prozenten auszudrücken wo meine Schwerpunkte liegen:
30% S1, 60% S0/Straße/Wege und 10% S2

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass ich da mit beiden grob richtig liege und es sicherlich durch den überwiegenden S0/S1 Anteil in Richtung Nerve geht. Oder liege ich da komplett falsch?

Mit den Felgen habt ihr mir zu denken gegeben, aber vielleicht könnt ihr da nochmal was zu sagen (wo z.B. die Info mit den 90kg herkommt.) Denke mit Rucksack komme ich dann so an die 100kg..Tendenz durch die vermehrten Touren ;-) natürlich abnehmend hoff ich.
Nicht, dass die Angabe bei Canyon Biker, Bike und Ausrüstung meint. Auf der DT Swiss Seite ist von "Systemweight" von 100kg die Rede (https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources-de/Support-de/Tech-Specs-de/Techn-Daten-MTB-Laufrader-Spline1). Notfalls müsst ich mal schauen, ob ein lokaler Händler hier die XR gegen XM tauscht.

Mhm....hätt ich doch auch mal die Chance beide Probe zu fahren...aber die 600km komm ich einfach nich mal eben da hoch für 30Min Probefahrt 

Ist denn noch jemand zufällig beide Probe gefahren und kann von den Unterschieden berichten? Oder ist eins von beiden und das Cube AMS 120 Race gefahren und kann den Unterschied beschreiben?

Danke für eure ehrlichen Meinungen!


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2014)

Die 90kg kommen von der DTswiss Homepage.

Ich habe die Felgen nicht empfohlen und daher ist es auch keine Frechheit von mir. Immerhin habe ich ihn auf diese Thematik aufmerksam gemacht und es nicht verschwiegen. Ich sagte nur daß es knapp werden könnte (siehe mein Beitrag) und ich pers. mit 75kg und ruppiger Fahrweise noch keine Probleme damit hatte. Was der Käufer daraus macht ist ihm selbst überlassen, ich habe nur einen Denkanstoß gegeben. Desweiteren gibt es Biker die 110-120 kg wiegen und normale AM Felgen bis 120kg Zulassung fahren und es auch damit ordentlich krachen lassen, ohne Probleme. Wenn ich mir da so manches Video anschaue und mir das 120kg Limit von Rädern im Allg. anschaue, die Spitzenkräfte bei Sprüngen und brutalem downhill aber weit drüber liegen, bin ich da völlig entspannt. Ein guter Laufradbauer kann durch gutes einspeichen die Steifigkeit wesentlich erhöhen.

Das Nerve AL 29 hat keine 110mm sondern 120mm an der Gabel. Die Jungs haben beim 2013 Modell den Spacer entfernt um von 110 auf 120 zu kommen, bei meinem 2014 Modell gab es schon keinen Spacer mehr.

Ja, ich würde ohne zu zögern das Slide 130 kaufen wenn es wieder bei 1700 landen würde, daß wird aber nicht so schnell passieren weil Radon mit der Auslieferung hinten dran ist und durch solche Angebote noch mehr in Verzug kommen würde. Wann es wieder so weit ist steht in den Sternen. Spätestens im August wenn die 2015 Modelle kommen.

Auch wenn das Slide ein AM und das Nerve ein CC Rad ist, so sind die Räder in diesem Fall dennoch zu vergleichen, da es ja auf den Anwendungsfall ankommt. Und um es mal ganz ehrlich zu sagen: Das Slide ist zu grob und zu stabil für Deinen Einsatzzweck. Da reicht ein "einfaches" Nerve AL 29 völlig aus. Eventuell auch nicht das 9.9 sondern das 8.9. Das hat die Crossride Felgen, die sind wesentlich schwerer und eventuell (ich habe auf der Mavic Homepage auf die schnelle nichts gefunden) auch stabiler. Desweiteren ist es günstiger und kommt preislich dem Slide 130 näher. Für das was Du so fährst eigentlich ausreichend. Desweiteren vergleichst Du dann kein 1999 Bike mit einem 2499 Bike.


----------



## Nezzar (4. Mai 2014)

Das Systemgewicht ist Fahrer (inkl. Klamotten, Rucksack etc.) + Rad. Könnte also knapp werden...


----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die 90kg kommen von der DTswiss Homepage.


Kannst du mir sagen wo genau? In der Tabelle hier https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources-de/Support-de/Tech-Specs-de/Techn-Daten-MTB-Laufrader-Spline1 sind auch die 100kg angegeben wie auf der Canyon Seite.

Ich hatte ja auch das 9.0 im Auge, wo der Preis ja identisch zum Canyon ist.

Ansonsten danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Das Systemgewicht ist Fahrer (inkl. Klamotten, Rucksack etc.) + Rad. Könnte also knapp werden...



Ok danke. Ich rufe morgen mal an bei Canyon und klär das auf.

Meint ihr ein Tausch XR zu XM wird ein Problem werden?


----------



## dermute (4. Mai 2014)

Bei Canyon kannst du vom Werk aus nichts ändern lassen, außer den Vorbau.
Aber ich glaub bei Radon ist das auch nicht anders, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxMad (4. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Bei Canyon kannst du vom Werk aus nichts ändern lassen, außer den Vorbau.
> Aber ich glaub bei Radon ist das auch nicht anders, oder?



Ja das hab ich gelesen. Ich meinte auch eher ein Tausch bei einem vor Ort Händler. Technisch sollte es ja kein Problem sein und wenn der dafür unbenutzte XR erhält und noch nen was für seine Arbeit...mal schaun.

Andererseits glaube ich dass es schon passen müsste. Die meisten LR's haben ja ein Systemgewicht von 110kg und da kommen - wenn ich mich so umsehe und lese - massig viele Leute drüber. Mal schaun was Canyon morgen sagt.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2014)

hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut und muß mich entschuldigen.du hast recht. es sind 100kg und nicht 90kg.hab das gerade weil ich bei nem anderen rad nen laufradsatz suche verwechselt.sorry dafür.somit noch einen pluspunkt fürs canyon.


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Um den Thread zu schließen: Danke für eure Meinungen.
Canyon hat mir versichert, dass die Angabe auf deren Webseite korrekt ist und die LR für 100kg Fahrergewicht! zugelassen sind. Der Unterschied zur DT Swiss Webseite kommt daher, dass die XR1501 die Canyon verbaut OEM Ware ist und anscheinend nicht identisch zu den "normalen" und somit von DT Swiss für Canyon für 100kg Fahrergewicht und nicht Systemgewicht zugelassen sind.

Damit passte alles und ich hab mir das Nerve AL29 9.9 bestellt, weil es sicher besser zu mir past.

Damit verabschiede ich mich hier aus dem Forum in den Canyon Bereich 

Vielleicht wird mein nächstes oder das meiner Frau ja ein Radon.


----------

